# Urgent! Ants in the System unit!



## balakrish (May 20, 2012)

Hi friends!
             In my System Unit, There is full of ants. I don't know how to solve this problem. Everyday i have to open my System Unit and ONLY can see the ants and what they're doing. I'm really worried, because my whole system is becoming the home of ants. My keyboard also affected. Everyday i have to disconnect the keyboard and kill them  . My modem and everything is affected. I don't know what to do. They also getting into my hdd. Roaming around my motherboard.Please help  me. 

P.S: I work 18 hours/day on my pc. i dont know how these ants get into my keyboard even if it is in use.  Because of this i ordered a vacuum cleaner on ebay. But not yet received.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 20, 2012)

avoid eating when using computer


----------



## balakrish (May 20, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> avoid eating when using computer



Sorry I forgot to mention that. I never eat when using computer 
Please help me.


----------



## ArjunKiller (May 20, 2012)

Use ant killing powder in all corners of your room and around your house. Also, disassemble your cabinet (remove everything like motherboard, HDD etc) and spray mortein or hit. Let it dry for 8-10 hours. Then put the parts back.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 20, 2012)

BTW Static electricity from Vacuum Cleaner can kill your PC.


----------



## Anorion (May 20, 2012)

omg dont use vacuum... theres a possibility of damaging components

get a blower instead, should be available at hardware stores

something must have crawled into your machine and died, prolly an insect 

if the prolem is really bad, disassemble and re-assemble it like ArjunKiller suggested


----------



## balakrish (May 20, 2012)

Ishu Gupta said:


> BTW Static electricity from Vacuum Cleaner can kill your PC.





Anorion said:


> omg dont use vacuum... theres a possibility of damaging components
> 
> get a blower instead, should be available at hardware stores
> 
> ...



Should i not use USB vacuum cleaner to clean my PC internals?



ArjunKiller said:


> Use ant killing powder in all corners of your room and around your house. Also, disassemble your cabinet (remove everything like motherboard, HDD etc) and spray mortein or hit. Let it dry for 8-10 hours. Then put the parts back.



Can i spray? Because i think watery things can destroy motherboard and hdd's. Please help if im wrong..
Thank you.


----------



## nbaztec (May 20, 2012)

- Static discharge affects electronic components - Refrain
- Repellents might corrode components - Refrain
- Water will not help - Lol

* Disassemble PC, leave it in the Sun for an hour or so. Then clean up using a blower (You might as well clean up dust any way). Make sure weather outside is hot and dry (it is in Delhi).


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 20, 2012)

No Sprays and No Vacuum.

I would also say that you should disassemble, Clean and Reassemble PC. Also follow the ant line and use ant powder there and not in PC.

alternate solution is to get this 



Spoiler



Giant anteater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## nbaztec (May 20, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> alternate solution is to get this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

...or this


Spoiler



Justin Bieber My Worlds - The Collection (Music, Audio CD)


----------



## bajaj151 (May 20, 2012)

*Off topic* : Where can I find blower online ?


----------



## balakrish (May 20, 2012)

bajaj151 said:


> *Off topic* : Where can I find blower online ?



here you go


----------



## coderunknown (May 20, 2012)

i have suggested him to disassemble, clean the cabby, apply disinfectant and let it dry completely. and reassemble. and seal all big holes in the cabby.



nbaztec said:


> ...or this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



this is a human repeller. but ants might like his song and flood OP's cabby


----------



## nbaztec (May 20, 2012)

Sam said:


> this is a human repeller. but ants might like his song and flood OP's cabby


I disagree. Ants have better taste and senses (pun intended) than humans. They should know better.


----------



## TheLetterD (May 20, 2012)

Is the OP trolling? 
Cuz you know under his name it does say 
"Got a whack on head!"


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 21, 2012)

put three -four naphthalene balls inside the cabby and some Neem leaf packed in a small cloth.


----------



## sharang.d (May 21, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Disassemble PC, leave it in the Sun for an hour or so. Then clean up using a blower (You might as well clean up dust any way). Make sure weather outside is hot and dry (it is in Delhi).



This is the simplest and most logical solution. Go for it! Best of luck. NO one likes the heat


----------



## Zangetsu (May 21, 2012)

@balakrish: did the ants created Antilla?I guess they have nested eggs there to make home...

use the suggestion of disassemble


----------



## Vyom (May 21, 2012)

Best way to repel ants is to put the stuff (infected with ants) under sun for required time.
Of course, putting a mobo in sun is not advised for long, but even 5 min will do or until you see them leaving your PC. Same applies to other parts.
All the best. 

Whatever you do, just *don't* post a pic!


----------



## d6bmg (May 21, 2012)

@OP: if you are not trolling, just put 4-5 naphthalene balls inside your cabinet. Problem over.


----------



## avichandana20000 (May 21, 2012)

^^ solution already given by me . HEHE.


----------



## coolpcguy (May 21, 2012)

*i.stack.imgur.com/SSxHG.jpg

Courtesy *superuser.com/q/211100/4377

(if you can't see the image, you don't have 10k+ rep on Super User).

Also: 

*superuser.com/q/256692/4377


----------



## iChaitanya (May 21, 2012)

I ended up reading the entire wiki article on Ant thanks to OP.


----------



## nbaztec (May 21, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Of course, putting a mobo in sun is not advised for long, but even 5 min will do or until you see them leaving your PC. Same applies to other parts.


Nope, it's perfectly fine. It will incur no damage until the parts themselves melt from the heat.



iChaitanya said:


> I ended up reading the entire wiki article on Ant thanks to OP.



*imgs.xkcd.com/comics/the_problem_with_wikipedia.png


----------



## balakrish (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for everyone. I fixed the problem. I disassembled my system unit and cleaned. Then sprayed and did all the blah blah's. 

But i got their(ants) visit again. So I tried naphthalene balls. I really wonder. No ants. And the problem has been solved. I cant see any ants here. Thank you so much for everyone who suggested.



> But now i get a doubt. Can i clean my keyboard,speakers,woofer using USB vaccum?


Thanks,
Balakrish


----------



## Vyom (May 22, 2012)

^^ Congo! For reclaiming your PC from Ants! 

Yeah, you can use vacuum cleaner in those accessories.


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

> But now i get a doubt. Can i clean my keyboard,speakers,woofer using USB vaccum?



Yes you can, only after plugging them out of PC/ socket.


----------



## desiJATT (May 23, 2012)

Guys, you are talking against using vacuum cleaner in a PC because it might induce static charge. Do you realise, that when you spray compressed air on PC parts, it creates friction and then induces charge on it? Have anyone ever thought of this? I personally think Vacuum will be more efficient in cleaning PC parts than blowing compressed air. But again, it's a personal opinion, let's see what you guys have to say about this. Think scientific guys, think physics!


----------



## nbaztec (May 23, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Guys, you are talking against using vacuum cleaner in a PC because it might induce static charge. Do you realise, that when you spray compressed air on PC parts, it creates friction and then induces charge on it? Have anyone ever thought of this? I personally think Vacuum will be more efficient in cleaning PC parts than blowing compressed air. But again, it's a personal opinion, let's see what you guys have to say about this. Think scientific guys, think physics!



Static electricity can never be avoided whenever there is moving dust/particles (which is also the case with chassis fans) unless the metal is grounded, which is not the case since motherboards are mounted on pegs. Personally, static has never been a problem to me. Its not the static that is harmful, but the magnitude of the accommodated charge.


----------



## frankeric (May 23, 2012)

balakrish said:


> Hi friends!
> In my System Unit, There is full of ants. I don't know how to solve this problem. Everyday i have to open my System Unit and ONLY can see the ants and what they're doing. I'm really worried, because my whole system is becoming the home of ants. My keyboard also affected. Everyday i have to disconnect the keyboard and kill them  . My modem and everything is affected. I don't know what to do. They also getting into my hdd. Roaming around my motherboard.Please help  me.
> 
> P.S: I work 18 hours/day on my pc. i dont know how these ants get into my keyboard even if it is in use.  Because of this i ordered a vacuum cleaner on ebay. But not yet received.



Hi dude simply use insect killer spray on your pc but remember use spray because these sprays are kind of oil thing and oil did not conduct electricity so your system should be fine for safe hand after spray do no plugin your pc for two hours.


----------



## koolent (May 23, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Guys, you are talking against using vacuum cleaner in a PC because it might induce static charge. Do you realise, that when you spray compressed air on PC parts, it creates friction and then induces charge on it? Have anyone ever thought of this? I personally think Vacuum will be more efficient in cleaning PC parts than blowing compressed air. But again, it's a personal opinion, let's see what you guys have to say about this. Think scientific guys, think physics!



Well, as per me, when you use vaccum the air is pulled thus creating friction with the parts, thus imparting static charge.. But as nBaztec said, charge doesn't matter, the magnitude does.

As the distance between components is really less, the less deposited charge can also flow through the air to another component..

Thus neither air nor vaccum is recommended.

But if we complete the circuit time to time and ground the static charge, it must do.. Touching the ATX Connector while putting batefoot on the ground can be done..



@OP-Do the napthaline experiment,

1. Disconnect the equipments.
2. Open a small place for the ants to get out.
3. Place napthline balls at places which directs the ants toward the open space or just put one ball opposite the the open place.
4. Enjoy your computer while the Sublimation of Napthaline does its work.. 

Hope this helps..


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Guys, you are talking against using vacuum cleaner in a PC because it might induce static charge. Do you realise, that when you spray compressed air on PC parts, it creates friction and then induces charge on it? Have anyone ever thought of this? I personally think Vacuum will be more efficient in cleaning PC parts than blowing compressed air. But again, it's a personal opinion, let's see what you guys have to say about this. Think scientific guys, think physics!



Well "scientifically" thinking wouldn't friction be caused in either of the case? I think if spraying air on PC parts can create charge then air getting sucked by any vacuum would also create static. Just the method change. End effect would be the same.

I was never good at physics but thinking rationally leads me to this conclusion.


----------



## desiJATT (May 23, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> Static electricity can never be avoided whenever there is moving dust/particles (which is also the case with chassis fans) unless the metal is grounded, which is not the case since motherboards are mounted on pegs. Personally, static has never been a problem to me. Its not the static that is harmful, but the magnitude of the accommodated charge.



This obviously is true, that Charge accumulation can never be avoided whatever you do. It's also true that more the magnitude, more are the chances of two terminals getting shorted. 

Vacuum, compressed air, there's no one choice, but recommending against any one of these is a very perverted opinion, and that too, without any reason behind it. 

The verdict is however, after talking to my Physics sir and using my own knowledge and understanding, I can definitely say that Vacuum will induce charge of much lower magnitude than a can of compressed air will do. So using a vacuum will be much safer bet than using a can of compressed air, but again, I am against neither of the two, both can be used with their own pros and cons


----------



## koolent (May 23, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Well "scientifically" thinking wouldn't friction be caused in either of the case? I think if spraying air on PC parts can create charge then air getting sucked by any vacuum would also create static. Just the method change. End effect would be the same.
> 
> I was never good at physics but thinking rationally leads me to this conclusion.



I am good at physics but, thinking like 3 Idiots rock.. Lol


----------



## Faun (May 23, 2012)

i hope this doesn't end up into *ant*iclimax


----------



## swiftshashi (May 23, 2012)

balakrish said:


> Because of this i ordered a vacuum cleaner on ebay. But not yet received.




If possible,cancel the order....!!!Its just a piece of crap..The best u can do with that vacuum set is use it as a brush.I've been using it since last 6 months.


----------



## desiJATT (May 23, 2012)

koolent said:


> Well, as per me, when you use vaccum the air is pulled thus creating friction with the parts, thus imparting static charge.. But as nBaztec said, charge doesn't matter, the magnitude does.
> 
> As the distance between components is really less, the less deposited charge can also flow through the air to another component..
> 
> ...



Charge just can't "flow" through air, if it does inside your cabinet, you will see lightning bolts. Air is an insulator, charge needs a certain minimum magnitude to break the insulation of air and flow. That's why you sometimes see sparking in switches which you rapidly turn off. Think you're good at physics? Physics makes us think again.



Vyom said:


> Well "scientifically" thinking wouldn't friction be caused in either of the case? I think if spraying air on PC parts can create charge then air getting sucked by any vacuum would also create static. Just the method change. End effect would be the same.
> 
> I was never good at physics but thinking rationally leads me to this conclusion.



I know that even vacuum was going to induce charge, but apparantely, of much lower magnitude than blowing air. \


----------



## nbaztec (May 23, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Charge just can't "flow" through air, if it does inside your cabinet, you will see lightning bolts. Air is an insulator, charge needs a certain minimum magnitude to break the insulation of air and flow. That's why you sometimes see sparking in switches which you rapidly turn off. Think you're good at physics? Physics makes us think again.


I recommend you not go ape-sh!t on koolant by debating on dielectrics, electron flow, metallic shields and, but not limited to, the Tesla sphere. 



> I know that even vacuum was going to induce charge, but apparantely, of much lower magnitude than blowing air. \


That is certainly debatable. While it might be true that vacuum will suck air unidirectionally, but the static charge on the mouth of it will be much, if not greater, owing to the material and high friction caused by the sucking action.
This is pitted against the Brownian motion of the particles caused by the disturbance created via blowing air using a blower. Unlucky for us Brownian motion is random, but can be approximated via the Gaussian Distribution, but I think we both can agree calculating it would be lame. We'll be needing calculators.

The final verdict is to just do the damn thing anyway, but I'd recommend using a blower (pref. like mine; hand-held, push-action). If not much, you'd be doing your bit for the environment.


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 23, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> Charge just can't "flow" through air, if it does inside your cabinet, you will see lightning bolts. Air is an insulator, charge needs a certain minimum magnitude to break the insulation of air and flow. That's why you sometimes see sparking in switches which you rapidly turn off. Think you're good at physics? Physics makes us think again.
> 
> 
> 
> I know that even vacuum was going to induce charge, but apparantely, of much lower magnitude than blowing air. \



charge cannot flow through air but electrostaic induction can happen and an charges can develop..

But it doesnt matter here anyway as magnitude should be high and distance should negligible for best effect(not the case here)


----------



## koolent (May 23, 2012)

And I don't what I was thinking about while posting the previous one.. There you go..

You have charge on the tip of your finger, when you touch the small small components, you actually impart much more current at a little high voltage onto the mecanism bypassing the small over current protection mechanism and thus directly damages the delicate components.

This is what I think. What you guya think..


----------



## nbaztec (May 23, 2012)

koolent said:


> This is what I think. What you guya think..


...that this thread has gone way off-topic and will be locked soon


----------



## koolent (May 23, 2012)

nbaztec said:


> ...that this thread has gone way off-topic and will be locked soon



Yup, from ANTS to physics research.


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

koolent said:


> Yup, from ANTS to physics research.



Well, titles can always be changed, to "Ants in the System Unit: A Scientific Analysis" 
Go on guys. We maybe in the midst of an excellent discovery.


----------



## balakrish (May 23, 2012)

But My problem solved by OP.   
Anyways i will use my vacuum only for keyboard,mouse,woofer,speakers,modem.
So NO FIGHT here


----------



## koolent (May 23, 2012)

We are not fighting... DEBATING I THINK..


----------



## Vyom (May 23, 2012)

Bye bye thread. It was a good and enjoyable thread.


----------

